# Your Army and your Navy....



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2008)

If you could build up your own Army and Navy, what tanks, artillery, anti tank guns etc. and ships would it contain, all pre and up till -45 of course?


----------



## JugBR (Jul 19, 2008)

my navy would be the british navy, the best navy of ww2 in atlantic, my army would be the german army, with their panzers, flaks, artilherys, etc...


----------



## magnocain (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a BIG question. Lots of F4Us, Iowa classes, and King Tigers.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 19, 2008)

German Officers
American equipment
commonwealth operators


----------



## JugBR (Jul 19, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> German Officers
> American equipment
> commonwealth operators



humm... how about:

russian soldiers
commonwealth sailors
german technology
american mass production
french cookers

e. romel on command

?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 19, 2008)

JugBR said:


> humm... how about:
> 
> russian soldiers
> commonwealth sailors
> ...


nope i'll stick with it as written,


----------



## JugBR (Jul 20, 2008)

ok


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2008)

400 A bombs and a squadron of B-29s.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2008)

A partial listing.....

Essex Class carriers with F4Us, F6Fs, SBDs
Iowa Class battleships
Long Lance torpedoes
B-29s w lots of Atomic weapons
A-26s
P-51s
P-47s
P-38s
C-47s
Panthers
Tigers
T-34s
88s
M1 Garands
American soldiers and Marines

TO


----------



## JugBR (Jul 20, 2008)

Njaco said:


> 400 A bombs and a squadron of B-29s.



best answer until now !


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 21, 2008)

Tank: T34 and Panther
Infantry: equipped with a mixture of weapons... Rifle: M1 SMG: Owen gun LMG: Bren HMG: MG42


----------



## Henk (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I would use Japanese and some German Naval vessels combined as a Navy with German sailors, German artillery, German fighter planes, US bombers, a lot of Panthers and German troops and officers.


----------



## Juha (Jul 26, 2008)

Navy
US fleet but with German U-boats and E-boats and RN frigates as main A/S ships. Crews correspondingly.

Army
Infantry weapons
StG 44, MG 42, German mortars, German mines (only because they were only ones I had good info and personal experience), Panzerfaust and Panzerschrek.

Artillery
10,5 cm FH 18M, Wespe, US 155mm field how., US 155 mm Field Cannon, 155mm M40 SP. 17 cm K 18, US 203 mm How

A/T
6-pdr, 17-pdr and Archer plus some Hornisses in case of meeting some very heavy metal.

AA
2 cm Flak 38, 40mm Bofors, Crusader AA Tank, both twin 20mm and single 40mm, 8,8 cm Flak 43

Signals
US equipment

Bridging
at least Bailey bridge

Armour
Scout car, Daimler Armoured Car, SdKfz 234/3, M24 Chaffee, M3 Ht family (APC, Mortar, M16 AAA etc), Comet, CS Cromwell, Crusader AA Tank, both twin 20mm and single 40mm.

Soft skinned vehicles
Made by USA plus Schwimmwagen, RSO and 750 cc Zündapp

Juha


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok. 

Artillery: German 88, American 105mm

Mortars: American 80 mm mortars and 60 mm for infantry to carry around quickly

Heavy Machine guns: Mg 42, .50 Caliber.

Light Machine gun: .30 caliber, thompson, BAR, 

Assualt Rifle: Mp 44

Rifles: Kar-98k, M1 Garand

Gernades: Patato Mashers, and AMerican Frag

Tanks: Tiger tank

Navy: Iowa Class Battleships

Heavy Bomber: B-29

Soldiers: German Soldiers, American soldier

Sailors: German and Japanese

Commanders: German

Fighter: Ta-152

Ahhh thats about it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2008)

So your navy would only have Iowa Class Battleships?

Ill come in and sink your fleet with my carrier aircraft, before they can even get in range to touch me.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 27, 2008)

ummm ok...well idk what to say


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 27, 2008)

British Commonwealth-- Courage tactics.
German -- Determination
American--Equipment
Japanese-- Cunning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> ummm ok...well i dont know what to say



you could start with "Abandon Ship!"


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 29, 2008)

Navy: 
CV's: Essex-class (midway was after 45 i believe)
BB's: Bismarck Class
BC's: Scharnhorst Class
CA's: Late Hipper Class
CL's: Late Belfast Class
DD's: Dunno - good asw abilities is paramount
SS's: type XXI

Army:
Tankforces: Panther as mainstay and King Tiger as heavy support
Main AT-guns: 88's
Main infantry weapon: MP44/M1 Garand
Main arty: Late Katyusha, and Hummel batteries
Main MG: MG42
Main AA: 88's and quad 20mm

Airforce:
Main fighter: Me262's and P51's
Main CAS: Ju87 (i know it sucks without airsupremacy - but its just so sexy and meanlooking  )
Main Tacitical bomber: Mosquito and Ar234
Main Strategic bomber: B29 and Lancaster


----------



## Truk (Jul 31, 2008)

First, I would ask which country am I defending - because only then would I know who my enemies are and therefore what my ToE would be.


----------



## parsifal (Jul 31, 2008)

wanted to pick the material that was "main stream" rather than always picking the end war stuff all the time. Doing that all the time IMO defeats the main purpose of these sorts of discussions

My Fleet

CV; Essex
CVL: Colossus
CVE: British rebuilt 
BB: Yamato
BC: Hood
CA: Takao
CL: Montcalm
DDA: Akitsuki
DD: Yugumo
TB: Matsu
DE: Loch Class
MTB: German E-Boat
Sub: Gato

Air
P-51D, B-24, Mosquito (NF and Bomber), 
Hellcat, B7 Grace, 
C-47, 
FW189, Tempest
H8K Emily, Privateer, C6 Saiun


Ground
Tanks
T-34, 
Artillery 
155mm and 240mm, 
25 pounder
75 mm Type 34 mtn gun
Pak 75/40
Nebelwerfer
120 mm Russian mortars
Small Arms
Lee Enfield, 9 mm Browning, MP 40, MG 42
"Potato Masher" grenades, Panzerfaust

Officers/Training/Doctrine

Difficult, has to be able to meet any terrain or situations
Australian/Canadian/NewZealand Infantry
US Marines
French and French Colonial (incl Morroccan Goumes) Mountain troops
British airborne troops
Cossack cavalry ....with those enormous 5 foot long pig sticker shaskas that they carted around (swampy ground, and chopping up frozen german infantry)
Finn ski and snow troops 
German trained tank crews
American supreme commander
British Corps commanders
German small unit commanders
Japanese advisers for beach and jungle defences. 
French advisers for fortification 
Naval
US Carrier admirals
Japanese surface commanders
German sub commanders
British ASW forces commanders
Italian MAS and SBS commanders


----------



## Amsel (Aug 8, 2008)

I would base my army on the 1,2,3,5 and 12.SS Panzer divisions and the USMC.

My airforce would be the Luftwaffe with allied production capabilities.

And my navy would be based on the U.S. Pacific fleet.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2008)

105 and 240mm are really not easy to move ...I would have something lighter.....for mobile artillery like a 88..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2008)

105 is not that bad to move around, especially if it is self propelled.


----------



## trackend (Aug 19, 2008)

For ground forces I'd have
SOE agents with Turin and Bletchly park for intelligence gathering
SAS for special operations
British army commandos,German Paratroopers American Rangers for general forces with Japanese light mortar crews for close supported
Garand,Bren,Thomson, MG42, Mills grenades and Lee Enfield sniper rifle.

Co-ordination Eisenhower
Tactics Rommel
Motivational speeches Churchill

entertainment Adolf Hitler and the Crazy Horse girls


----------



## Vraciu (Aug 19, 2008)

VPF (Vraciu's Personal Fleet):

CV's: Taiho class
BB's: Iowa class
CA's: Takao class
CC's: Oyodo class
DD's: Fletcher class
SS's: Gato class

VPFAF (Vraciu's Personal Fleet Air Force)

Land-based fighters: N1K2-J Shiden-kai's
Land-based bombers: B-26F/G Marauders
Carrier-based fighters: F6F-5 Hellcats and F4U-1D Corsairs
Carrier-based torpedo bombers: B7A2 Ryusei's
Recon: C6N2 Saiun's, PBY Catalinas

VPAAF (Vraciu's Personal Army Air Force)

Fighters: P-47M/N Thunderbolts
Escort fighters: P-51D/H Mustangs
Mid bombers: B-26F/G Marauders, B-25J Mitchells
Heavy bombers: B-29A Superfortresses (with A bombs), Kawasaki Ki-91's
Recon: Spitfire PR XI's

VPA (Vraciu's Personal Army):

Hmmm...I'm not a specialist in land questions, I'll sign a pact with someone who has strong army..


----------



## delcyros (Aug 19, 2008)

NAVY:

*Hull form design:* japanese (large bullbow bows, effective c3 line and transome sterns), they have been good in reducing drag as much as possible.

*Hull structural design:* german (high degree of redundancy, minutelike watertight subdivision, excellent margins of stability and flooding tolerances)

*Hull structural materials:* US STS (couldn´t resist, the best construction grade material around).

*Powerplant:* german or french (German Diesel propulsion was pretty advanced, otherwise I would choose the more effective french powerplants for steam turbines)

*homogenious armour:* US or British

*face hardened armour:* Italian Terni CA

*Armour scheme:* Modified german / french composite (turtle deck behind belt beeing splinter catcher and main belt penetrating shell deflector. Flat lower armour deck is splinter catcher, only, Main armour deck joints top of side belt, no citadel armour). I don´t thrust italian / US decapping plate arrangements. They do rely on defects of enemy projectile cap attachments rather than on own strength. 

*Projectile fuses:* British (except for AAA, where US VT-fuses are better).

*Projectile design:* US.

*Torpedoe propulsion*: japanese

*Torpedo design:* german

*Torpedo fuses*: german 

*Carrier design*: US

*Hangar design*: US

*Carrier operating planes*: US

*Escorts*: British

*Small crafts*: german

*Submarine design*: german

*Submarine tactics training*: german


----------

